# Есть ли полноценная жизнь после операции на позвоночнике?



## Ботинок (26 Июл 2020)

Я прочел большое количество тем и у меня возник этот вопрос.

Понимаю, что у тех у кого все хорошо не возникает желание оставлять где-то отзывы, но все же.

Есть ли тут люди, (или вы заочно знаете таких) которые делали операции на позвоночнике и после этого они например могут поиграть пару часов в футбол, поднять-покрутить любимого (или нелюбимого) человека, напрочь забыв о прошлом неком хирургическом вмешательстве?

Или я не так понял и операция это только вариант выйти из острой неотложки в состояние когда ты порой можешь забыть про боль и до конца жизни тебе нужно помнить об этом? Спасибо.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (26 Июл 2020)

Таких очень много.


----------



## Ботинок (26 Июл 2020)

А какой процент исходя из Вашего практического опыта среди обратившихся имеют проблему с мышцами в виде миофасциального синдрома на фоне общей картины?

@Владимир Воротынцев, кажите пожалуйста, а как дистанционно без мрт наиболее достоверно определить: твой дискомфорт из-за мышц или из-за костно-нервной ткани? Спасибо.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (28 Июл 2020)

Как я понимаю, Вы у врача не были. Иначе не задавали бы подобные  вопросы.
Или всё дело в праздном любопытстве?


----------



## Ботинок (28 Июл 2020)

Подобные чему?


----------



## Алолназ (30 Июл 2020)

@Ботинок, доброго вам дня! Не спешите, всему своё время. Кто после операции возвращается к обычной жизни с оглядкой назад на форум не заходят, ... а зачем, если все хорошо. Верьте, работайте над собой, на этом форуме много полезной информации. Есть хорошие врачи у которых можно онлайн получить консультацию и помощь! Успеха Вам!


----------

